# Girl wont meet up with my from Tinder just bc I don't have Snap



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

She thought I was a catfish on Tinder

I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another 

She says she gets "bad vibes" from me and won't meet



*
Do I look serial killer?*


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 18, 2020)

You remind me of Connor Murphy lol, probably the weird stare you were giving


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> You remind me of Connor Murphy lol, probably the weird stare you were giving


Well its a naturally awkward pose trying to hold up both a camera and a piece of paper tho


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 18, 2020)

Blurry pics that’s why she think they’re shopped


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

You look like youre about to murder someone


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


Fuck her man

Fuck i've got enraged again, just... *i hate women*


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

She thinks your the next @Patrick Baitman lol


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


Just download snapchat and add a bunch of celebs to get ur score up u could slay so much more if u got a better phone and used social media.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

*brutal android failo ngl*


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Sep 18, 2020)

You look uncanny af in those picks


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 18, 2020)

I wish I was u


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 18, 2020)

damn nigga u look scary af, wtf


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s not that you look like a serial killer, it’s that you don’t have snap. Snapchat is hugely important to most normies


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 18, 2020)

make a snap retard


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

I HATE HOW ITS UNACCEPTABLE TO NOT HAVE SOCIAL MEDIA

I grew up in a time when this shit didnt exist and I prefer that type of lifestyle ffs 

I wasnt meant for this world


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 18, 2020)

u look like a doll


----------



## Salludon (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks like ANNA is next on your kill list.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I HATE HOW ITS UNACCEPTABLE TO NOT HAVE SOCIAL MEDIA
> 
> I grew up in a time when this shit didnt exist and I prefer that type of lifestyle ffs
> 
> I wasnt meant for this world


picture quality is that of a person who has played nothing but SC2 for years


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Looks like ANNA is next on your kill list.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 18, 2020)

*U look like a Jeffery Dahmer she probably thought u would eat her organs and not her pussy*


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 18, 2020)

just buy a snapchat acc with 100k score for 10$ they will think ur popular and nt


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

just pay $35k in surgery and then shoot yourself in the foot by not downloading a free app theory

@rightfulcel thoughts?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> just pay $35k in surgery and then shoot yourself in the foot by not downloading a free app theory
> 
> @rightfulcel thoughts?



I genuinely hate social media

I have a 7 year old andriod phone with the front camera broken anyway

I'm actually autistic, so I am sure I would embarrass myself even on snap, so it doesnt matter

And I hate seeing myself in pics so Snap is the worst possible app


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I genuinely hate social media
> 
> I have a 7 year old andriod phone with the front camera broken anyway
> 
> ...


Plz buy some 2 yr old iphone.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol bro so im in a call with my gf and this was so funny I just had to show it to her

I asked her if he looked like he was about to kill someone and she said no he looked like he had just killed a lot of people jfl
She said she would reject u just like the tinder girl did lmao


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

It's just hilarious how a girl NOT having a snap or social media for a girl would be a HUGE PLUS in my book and a lot of other guys books, but a GUY not having social media is absolute death


----------



## Moggy (Sep 18, 2020)

It's over for you @Amnesia. Accept your fate and give up.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm actually autistic


as in diagnosed? or just PSL "aspie" weirdness?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Sep 18, 2020)

I would be scared af also, giving serial killer vibes in those photos ngl, especially with the dark lighting


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 18, 2020)

Send her a video


----------



## Downey (Sep 18, 2020)

looking like android fuckdoll tbh


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Bro you look so creepy in those pics

Just get snap what's wrong with that


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


----------



## Hades (Sep 18, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> *brutal android failo ngl*


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 18, 2020)

*Looool yes you fucking autist

you look uncanny as fuck in both like when sean o aspie tries to widen his eyes in selfies and looks like someone morphed a cat

Imagine sending these without noticing this






amnesia man you are living proof that you can’t looksmax your problems away

over for all of us tbh we should meet up and rope en masse







*


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


Bro I thought you were rich. Plz get better phone


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> *Looool yes you fucking autist
> 
> you look uncanny as fuck in both like when sean o aspie tries to widen his eyes in selfies and looks like someone morphed a cat
> 
> ...


All kidding aside it's true. I really am hopeless


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> All kidding aside it's true. I really am hopeless


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> All kidding aside it's true. I really am hopeless


You need a wife tbh, you think of settling down and having kids much?

always assumed that was the end goal for you.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah I also hate normalfag social media and will continue to confuse people when I tell them I don't have it. The difference is that it doesn't really matter for me since I don't look like a model.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> You need a wife tbh, you think of settling down and having kids much?
> 
> always assumed that was the end goal for you.


There is no end goal, certainly not ening up in a legal marriage and all the BS that comes along with that. The more I think about myself in 10 years the more depressed I get. Fading looks, no family no wife, parents prob dead by then, alone in the world. 


I become more suicidal by the day, but I will NEVER have kids cause I think bringing children into the world to suffer like me is cruel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's just hilarious how a girl NOT having a snap or social media for a girl would be a HUGE PLUS in my book and a lot of other guys books, but a GUY not having social media is absolute death


This is actually proven by studies. Men like women who are autistic and introverted and have few social connections. This is because men want a woman who is easy to control, and less likely to cuck him.


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


nigga you are fucking scary what the fuck is up with you


----------



## malignant (Sep 18, 2020)

bro you look autistic as fuck hahahaha
jfl @ jumping through hoops for some tinder slut as chad
its over for your mental


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There is no end goal, certainly not ening up in a legal marriage and all the BS that comes along with that. The more I think about myself in 10 years the more depressed I get. Fading looks, no family no wife, parents prob dead by then, alone in the world.
> 
> 
> I become more suicidal by the day, but I will NEVER have kids cause I think bringing children into the world to suffer like me is cruel


get a russian stacy to bear your child you wont have to deal with marriage. having a son would make the next part of your life fun while descending into a subhuman


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Sep 18, 2020)

Bro ur face looks good but ur eye are looks like that of an incel who hasn't had sex and is about to blow.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> get a russian stacy to bear your child you wont have to deal with marriage. having a son would make the next part of your life fun while descending into a subhuman



My last gf was a russian stacy, first gen here in America and was Christian and conservative 

I was happy with her. I am miserable "slaying" low value thots, Cant believe I fell for the slaying meme. No wonder MMs like Chico and Bateman settle with "normal" or "average" looking women, cause it makes u happier


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My last gf was a russian stacy, first gen here in America and was Christian and conservative
> 
> I was happy with her. I am miserable "slaying" low value thots, Cant believe I fell for the slaying meme. No wonder MMs like Chico and Bateman settle with "normal" or "average" looking women, cause it makes u happier


have multiple gfs theory


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My last gf was a russian stacy, first gen here in America and was Christian and conservative
> 
> I was happy with her. I am miserable "slaying" low value thots, Cant believe I fell for the slaying meme. No wonder MMs like Chico and Bateman settle with "normal" or "average" looking women, cause it makes u happier


why don't you just ltr then?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

She wasn't interested in meeting then. If she really wanted you she wouldn't give a fuck.

Forget about that dumb bitch and move on to the next. Not every girl is going to like you even if you're GL.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> why don't you just ltr then?



Dunno, cause I felt like I was "missing out" on sticking my dick in random 19 year olds off Tinder.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I HATE HOW ITS UNACCEPTABLE TO NOT HAVE SOCIAL MEDIA
> 
> I grew up in a time when this shit didnt exist and I prefer that type of lifestyle ffs
> 
> I wasnt meant for this world


Yeah I have had this experience many times, people ask for my Facebook or some other bullshit and I say I dont have one, they look at me like im crazy. “WHAT?!?!? How do you not have a facebook? How do you message people?” To normies, there are no other messaging platforms or places to interact other than social media. it is almost unthinkable to normies that you dont have social media. If you dont have snapchat or instagram then girls think you are a weirdo creep who is just too ugly and/or creepy to have friends.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> She wasn't interested in meeting then. If she really wanted you she wouldn't give a fuck.
> 
> Forget about that dumb bitch and move on to the next. Not every girl is going to like you even if you're GL.


Naw dude we talked long paragraph type convos for like 2 weeks before right now. She was definitely interested in me, always replied quickly and put a lot of effort into the convos

It's 2020 and u cant have ANY sort of weirdness about u, u NEED EVERYTHING AND TO BE PERFECT


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dunno, cause I felt like I was "missing out" on sticking my dick in random 19 year olds off Tinder.


do what makes you happy. if going through all that shit to fuck a few whores makes you want to blow your brains out then don't do it.

find a ltr and see where it goes from there tbh


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 18, 2020)

When I add a new girl on snap they almost always comment on my snap score


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


Isn't this how you primarily meet women?
How else are you going to do it?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Naw dude we talked long paragraph type convos for like 2 weeks before right now. She was definitely interested in me, always replied quickly and put a lot of effort into the convos
> 
> It's 2020 and u cant have ANY sort of weirdness about u, u NEED EVERYTHING AND TO BE PERFECT



IDK bro. I feel like the only true IOI is P in V. I've also talked with girls that replied fast and shit didn't want to meet. Some girls just talk to and text guys because they're bored.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

gymcelalpha said:


> When I add a new girl on snap they almost always comment on my snap score


Fuck I hate everything


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 18, 2020)

*40 minutes posted ago and already more than 20 reacts and 2 pages for AMNESIA!!!!*


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck I hate everything


Well my snap score is abnormally high, ideal snap score to look NT is 100k+ imo


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

If I had your looks I wouldn't obsess over one girl that doesn't want to smash because I know I have several on tap that are willing to. I don't know why you let it get to you so much.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Frauding snapscore is so important you need 10-20k sent snaps just to seem normal, most teens nowadays have been using snap since they were 14-16


----------



## Abominari (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


LMFAO yes. The eyes


----------



## sytyl (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I was happy with her. I am miserable "slaying" low value thots, Cant believe I fell for the slaying meme. No wonder MMs like Chico and Bateman settle with "normal" or "average" looking women, cause it makes u happier


the solution to this is injecting t unironically
but yes slaying random thots leaves one empty af


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 18, 2020)

If you don't have social media it automatically translates to you not having a social life. You're seen as weird or low status.


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2020)

gymcelalpha said:


> Well my snap score is abnormally high, ideal snap score to look NT is 100k+ imo


i dont have a snap account. i use insta to talk to bitches. i have't heard people at my school mention snapchat since the 6th grade, or unless they're sending nudes


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> If you don't have social media it automatically translates to you not having a social life. You're seen as weird or low status.


Maybe I could tell her my post to rep ration score instead


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 18, 2020)

*@Amnesia YOUR AN ABSOLUTE NARCY FAGGOT YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT? NO OFFENCE THOUGH BRO *


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> i dont have a snap account. i use insta to talk to bitches. i have't heard people at my school mention snapchat since the 6th grade, or unless they're sending nudes


I only use insta to post pictures and like other peoples tbh.


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2020)

gymcelalpha said:


> I only use insta to post pictures and like other peoples tbh.


damn y'all use snap to socialise?


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> damn y'all use snap to socialise?


Yeah, I socialize with some people on insta but I find snap to be a lot easier.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Maybe I could tell her my post to rep ration score instead


"Stacy look I have 5,459 posts with a Reputation of 18,187 on a site browsed by psychopathic teenagers with bdd and desires to gas jews I'm totally normal and not a serial killer."


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Maybe I could tell her my post to rep ration score instead


Over


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 18, 2020)

PYT said:


> damn y'all use snap to socialise?


I have no social media of my own. I use my brother's Insta to chat with the only 2 friends i have. I'm an insufferable subhuman.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Should I have sent this one instead? Cause no aspie stare


----------



## buflek (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Should I have sent this one instead? Cause no aspie stare
> 
> View attachment 677001


yes


----------



## Lux (Sep 18, 2020)

dark room + no social media + android face = red flag
*& look she right you posting the shit on this kind of forum jfl*


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

*B-b-but I thought Chad could say he's a rapist and literal autist on his Tinder profile and still get laid*


Guess I don't have that level of looks. And u guys wonder why I am planning more surgeries


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 18, 2020)

*BRUTAL NT PILL.*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's just hilarious how a girl NOT having a snap or social media for a girl would be a HUGE PLUS in my book and a lot of other guys books, but a GUY not having social media is absolute death





personalityinkwell said:


> This is actually proven by studies. Men like women who are autistic and introverted and have few social connections. This is because men want a woman who is easy to control, and less likely to cuck him.


Also see Juggernaut law. Men go for situations where they feel they are more "in control"


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> android face


you mean his phone?


----------



## Polka (Sep 18, 2020)

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Should I have sent this one instead? Cause no aspie stare
> 
> View attachment 677001


Much better


----------



## Lux (Sep 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you mean his phone?


naw face


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> naw face


i'm confused. what is an "android face"?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *B-b-but I thought Chad could say he's a rapist and literal autist on his Tinder profile and still get laid*
> 
> 
> Guess I don't have that level of looks. And u guys wonder why I am planning more surgeries



But this is just one girl. You've had success with tinder in the past haven't you?


----------



## Lux (Sep 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i'm confused. what is an "android face"?


robot face, alien face whatever u know what I mean


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> robot face, alien face whatever u know what I mean


i really don't. elab on what a better face would be


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> But this is just one girl. You've had success with tinder in the past haven't you?




Yeah but not even as much as this site would expect prob. Way way more success IRL. And lately most girls are total cunts on apps, like for real. It's becoming more more annoying even talking to any woman online


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah but not even as much as this site would expect prob. Way way more success IRL. And lately most girls are total cunts on apps, like for real. It's becoming more more annoying even talking to any woman online


you must use wrong pics im lower psl then you but i use NT pics and things to halo me like lightning to pop my lightblue eyes or mogging my subhuman friend and have no problem on tinder


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you must use wrong pics im lower psl then you but i use NT pics and things to halo me like lightning to pop my lightblue eyes or mogging my subhuman friend and have no problem on tinder


I think I've started to believe my own BS too much, appearing NT is very important, looks alone won't do it anymore. U need good looks AND NT/social proof


----------



## Thetoastedaryan (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Should I have sent this one instead? Cause no aspie stare
> 
> View attachment 677001


How is that even a question, you are really autistic aren't you lol


----------



## fogdart (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


Change your phone bro. Too aspie


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


You shouldn't give up, you have a very high PSL, you mog most of this forum, you just don't know how to take good pictures. Just stop trying to look so perfect when taking pics, just be natural, I made the same mistake when I started taking pictures, and it took me a very long time to learn to change it and even now, it's still hard to find the right angle outside with the best lighting where I don't look creepy. If you want a step by step guide to succeeding on Tinder, I have one here, it will only work for above average guys like you though, I know because I tried it myself, and I failed after trying for 2 months during this summer even though I did everything that they told me to do, it's a free guide with pics and everything, the messaging template works though but if your pics suck it wont work: https://killyourinnerloser.com/tinder-guide/


----------



## Lux (Sep 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i really don't. elab on what a better face would be


Somewhat commonly used word in lookism. Synonymous with aspie/emotionless looking
here some examples I found in search.



godliksz said:


> sean opry have a too much robot aspie face compared to seid tho , i dont fking imagine how strange he would look ripped as fuck , seid have more appeal with young girls compared to opry too , also yeah he's frame is not even close





wannlooksmax said:


> Your face looks morph almost like a robot and it IS in fact morphed dont lie plz, and no you dont mog him long midface is a death sentence






vs


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 18, 2020)

Holy shit your aspie stare mogs my rape face Jesus Christ you look like you would drug me than tie me up in your basement and shatter every bone all while having that uncanny smile


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I think I've started to believe my own BS too much, appearing NT is very important, looks alone won't do it anymore. U need good looks AND NT/social proof



Come on man don't tell me you're falling for the meme too. You're the last person I would have thought to buy into this shit.

You're tripping over ONE GIRL. You could probably fuck a bitch that looks better than her tomorrow.


----------



## wasted (Sep 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Somewhat commonly used word in lookism. Synonymous with aspie/emotionless looking
> here some examples I found in search.
> 
> 
> ...


I would kill a baby to look like androidcel opry lmfao


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 18, 2020)

if it means that much to you then make a sc account, retard


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 18, 2020)

Get an iphone(doesn’t have to be new) and download snap or buy one with a 20k+ score


----------



## fogdart (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


IT's good that a PSL god is saying this. Most guys larp about their tinder slays. JFL at incels believing Crisick on lookism


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

*HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*

*She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up


I resent this one ONLY








And now shes gushing over me wanting to meet lmfao

@Enigmatic93 face > everything*


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 18, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Somewhat commonly used word in lookism. Synonymous with aspie/emotionless looking
> here some examples I found in search.
> 
> 
> ...






aspie
VS



predator


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*
> 
> *She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics
> 
> ...


JFL

Would love to see the "muh aspie stare" lookin ass niggas cope their way out this one


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*
> 
> *She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up
> 
> ...


Ok that picture looks way less scary good shit


----------



## wasted (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*
> 
> *She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up
> 
> ...


Amnesia phew moment


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*
> 
> *She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up
> 
> ...


So much for being NT and having social proof. Face always wins.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 18, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/its-ab...-u-go-thru-as-a-psl-narc.186623/#post-3187108


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 18, 2020)

brainded said:


> So much for being NT and having social proof. Face always wins.


There's a reason why incel vloggers never look like male models or leading man movie stars. I challenge anyone to show me an incel of that looks caliber. A good looking face is the best anti incel protection you can have.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 18, 2020)

What is that pic
you look like you're about to rape someone jfl


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 18, 2020)

Also you have an android phone = weirdo on the us


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> There's a reason why incel vloggers never look like male models or leading man movie stars. I challenge anyone to show me an incel of that looks caliber. A good looking face is the best anti incel protection you can have.


The guys making those Vids are on the end of the incel spectrum. NT theory applies for people in the middle


----------



## wasted (Sep 18, 2020)

brainded said:


> The guys making those Vids are on the end of the incel spectrum. NT theory applies for people in the middle


muh social calibration is a meme


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am gunna give up all app dating I think. Not just from this incident, but most women I interact with on there are insufferable. A lot of passive aggressiveness and snark and ghosting and not genuinely wanting to ever meet up. Most girls are total bitches and enjoy being a cunt to u too


This happens to chad? Srs?


Also reply my PM you subhuman


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 18, 2020)

despite being very GL, you got dead fish soulless eyes, not the the dreamy high trust eyes women like, you need to visit Taban


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My last gf was a russian stacy, first gen here in America and was Christian and conservative
> 
> I was happy with her. I am miserable "slaying" low value thots, Cant believe I fell for the slaying meme. No wonder MMs like Chico and Bateman settle with "normal" or "average" looking women, cause it makes u happier


Can you please make a post about the slaying meme for the sake of many of our mental health. 
Is it really not fulfilling and or fun?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HOLY SHIT FALSE ALARM*
> 
> *She said she "couldnt see anything" cause my phone literally wasnt sending the pics. I thought when she said she couldnt see anything she was referring to my blurry face or not being able to see the writing on the card I was holding up
> 
> ...


Welp, guess it truly is about face then. Makes sense, since if it’s over for you, then it’s gigaover for us all


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Shes begging to meet up and netflix and chill. She cant believe I'm real and dont have snapchat, she says im crazy cause I could be a model.


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 18, 2020)

Show convo with her


----------



## brainded (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Shes begging to meet up and netflix and chill. She cant believe I'm real and dont have snapchat, she says im crazy cause I could be a model.


Alright now you're just bragging


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 18, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> There's a reason why incel vloggers never look like male models or leading man movie stars. I challenge anyone to show me an incel of that looks caliber. A good looking face is the best anti incel protection you can have.


the second best is a large cock and a drivers license


----------



## warpsociety (Sep 18, 2020)

1. with you as a young male, having no snap makes you seem like an outcast. it'd be different if you were some millionaire actor or something.

2. that picture is terrifying wtf. you look like you're on drugs. bitches like a calm, reserved, self-assured face.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Shes begging to meet up and netflix and chill. She cant believe I'm real and dont have snapchat, she says im crazy cause I could be a model.


So you got away with it. Looks over everything else confirmed. That would never work for sub5s like me. She'd never reply back.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

shes coming over in a bit


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> shes coming over in a bit


*so am I *


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> shes coming over in a bit


Please record yourself fucking her chad then whisper “FACE!” looking at the camera


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Please record yourself fucking her chad then whisper “FACE!” looking at the camera


Just watch my twitch channel, I am livestreaming all my dates with hidden cameras in my apartment


----------



## wasted (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just watch my twitch channel, I am livestreaming all my dates with hidden cameras in my apartment


lmfao ded srs?


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just watch my twitch channel, I am livestreaming all my dates with hidden cameras in my apartment


Link?


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just watch my twitch channel, I am livestreaming all my dates with hidden cameras in my apartment


if this isn't a troll I'd actually watch that lol


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2020)

ehhhhh u fuken feg op


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> shes coming over in a bit


slayer!!!


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

*Wtf bro off topic But you look so fucking aesthetic , also you give her bad vibes because Of No cleft*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 19, 2020)

Nt is everything bro


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hope she's not as ugly as the last one you posted


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just watch my twitch channel, I am livestreaming all my dates with hidden cameras in my apartment


What Link that shit


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nt is everything bro


did you read the update? 
he's about to smash her lol. NT didn't matter in the end due to handsome face


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 19, 2020)

Tbhtbh 

But if he was nt in the frost place they wouldn't have not fucked 


wristcel said:


> did you read the update?
> he's about to smash her lol. NT didn't matter in the end due to handsome face


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 19, 2020)

Tbhtbh 

But if he was nt in the frost place they wouldn't have not fucked 


wristcel said:


> did you read the update?
> he's about to smash her lol. NT didn't matter in the end due to handsome face


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 19, 2020)

fuck this gay earth


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Sep 19, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> There's a reason why incel vloggers never look like male models or leading man movie stars. I challenge anyone to show me an incel of that looks caliber. A good looking face is the best anti incel protection you can have.


I'm incel for 7 months now and I'm 6 psl.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Perfectionmaxxing:
get either ht or try to get delissola-like hair qulity - cnc prothesis may be the option - do the reserach, i wont waste time cause dont have money now
its risky but ballou-like eyebrows would ascend you, key words: direct browplasty
also would consider this haircut:


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 19, 2020)

bro you are lucky as hell the first two pics didnt send, you literally look like a serial killer, christian bale in american psycho looks more normal than you


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...



When someone has suspected I'm a catfish, I usually just suggest doing a quick FaceTime. This will simply call her bluff, because there's a high chance she will be in an unfrauded state and won't want you to see her anyway. Also a woman suspecting you of being a catfish is one of the best compliments you can have in the context of the online dating world.

However, @Amnesia, I would suggest upgrading your phone so you can get better quality photos for dating apps.


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 19, 2020)

i wonder if his lower third make him look like a model???


----------



## northafrfrench (Sep 19, 2020)

get a iphone and Snapchat wtf


----------



## wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Holy shit your aspie stare


you got any selfie pics showing aspie stare vs non aspie stare?
Not sure I get it. What's the difference? Looking into the lens vs not? something else?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 19, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> i wonder if his lower third make him look like a model???


of course its the lower third


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well its a naturally awkward pose trying to hold up both a camera and a piece of paper tho


should have taken a selfie, it would have looked less awkward and you have the face to pull it off effortlessly anyway


----------



## JustAFewMM (Sep 19, 2020)

JFL at that Stare XD


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 19, 2020)

chad doesnt need snapchat confirmed


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

Smashed her choked her hard came in her asshole

I have my confidence back. I am gl


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


HAHAH bro yeah the stare


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

She said most guys are hella ugly in my area so when she came across a guy that looks like he belongs on the front of a model magazine she didn't believe I was real.

She was swiping with a group of female friends, and she said when she showed them my pics they were all like "nawww he a catfish for sure" so she was getting the bad vibes


Shes 19, thin, long dark hair, blue eyes, pale skin, russian


----------



## MansNotHot (Sep 19, 2020)

That stare says--->i'm gonna kill you in your sleep and fuck your corpse  

Imagine what people read on incel eye areas


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She said most guys are hella ugly in my area so when she came across a guy that looks like he belongs on the front of a model magazine she didn't believe I was real.
> 
> She was swiping with a group of female friends, and she said when she showed them my pics they were all like "nawww he a catfish for sure" so she was getting the bad vibes
> 
> ...


UPLOAD a photo with her KING


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *B-b-but I thought Chad could say he's a rapist and literal autist on his Tinder profile and still get laid*
> 
> 
> Guess I don't have that level of looks. And u guys wonder why I am planning more surgeries


Yeah it works sometimes, but that doesn't account for 100% of situations. I ran pictures of Andreas Eriksen in HK. When I asked a girl what surgeries she had had (she looked plastic af btw) she said that I was rude and unmatched. This girl was like slightly above average-looking gook btw. The majority of women were willing to keep talking, but a few times it didn't pan out.


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She said most guys are hella ugly in my area so when she came across a guy that looks like he belongs on the front of a model magazine she didn't believe I was real.
> 
> She was swiping with a group of female friends, and she said when she showed them my pics they were all like "nawww he a catfish for sure" so she was getting the bad vibes
> 
> ...


myu blood is boiling @Over


----------



## Over (Sep 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> myu blood is boiling @Over


Sounds like tales there is at least few thousand guys who are PSL6-7 in a medium sized town


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 19, 2020)

jfl funniest pics I've seen this month   i


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Smashed her choked her hard *came in her asshole*


if your hot enough, is anal just always on the menu?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> It’s not that you look like a serial killer, it’s that you don’t have snap. Snapchat is hugely important to most normies


i dont have snap too, its over


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

*IF UR WERE OBHAI SHE WOULD





































*


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 19, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> if your hot enough, is anal just always on the menu?


Most girls will do it with me if I ask

gunna make a new thread


*new thread*










Girl DID meet up with me even tho I didnt have Snap (part 2) | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


Orig thread at bottom. I banged her, and just wanted to post any redpills she mentioned through the night. I might post pics (not cause shes ugly but she has a decent amount of IG followers and dont want an autist to doxx) She was 19 thin pale white with blue eyes and dark long hair and...




looksmax.org


----------



## oldcell (Sep 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's just hilarious how a girl NOT having a snap or social media for a girl would be a HUGE PLUS in my book and a lot of other guys books, but a GUY not having social media is absolute death



IF u are attractive for her she dont care about social media
JFL this estrogenic thread, screams insecurity

These pictures are worst of you i saw, looks serial killer bruh

Forget online dating, its pointless, u humiliated yourself this way

Do u think for example any girl would reject Bateman for not having snap? Dont cope, i though u are redpilled

Top quality males i know dont post on social media, they have insta with 6 months old post from vacation, busy living life


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

having girls think your catfish is goals ,* WHY CANT I HAVE THIS WITH MY UNCANNY ASS*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2020)

oldcell said:


> IF u are attractive for her she dont care about social media
> JFL this estrogenic thread, screams insecurity
> 
> These pictures are worst of you i saw, looks serial killer bruh
> ...


he slayed her


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> just pay $35k in surgery and then shoot yourself in the foot by not downloading a free app theory
> 
> @rightfulcel thoughts?


did he ever fully reveal what kinds of surgeries he had done or is it still a secret to prevent others from reaching similar heights?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> did he every fully reveal what kind of surgeries he had done or is it still a secret to prevent others from reaching similar heights?


i think he mentioned a few of them. i'm not fully aware of every surgery though


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> did he ever fully reveal what kinds of surgeries he had done or is it still a secret to prevent others from reaching similar heights?


he was already exceptionall yhandsome.
I think he had a rhino and that was basically it
Maybe some other soft maxxing like fillers in his chin?

People need to stop thinking surgeries will get you on his level. He's a born chad who can, and always could bang any girl he wants.

He's a bit aspie though so missed out on a lot of pussy slaying when he was younger i think (didn't use tinder either I don't think until recently)


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Sep 22, 2020)

This is the creepiest selfie i ever seen
At the same level of that voodoo dolls that start talking at night






And that fucking paper makes it 100x more creepy
Like " im coming to add you to my collection"


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She thought I was a catfish on Tinder
> 
> I sent her a picture holding up a piece of paper with her name on it, she claims it could be shopped, so I immediately send her another
> 
> ...


Kinda look like o pry


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> he was already exceptionall yhandsome.
> I think he had a rhino and that was basically it
> Maybe some other soft maxxing like fillers in his chin?
> 
> ...


the rhino is obvious but i think he must have had something to get those hollow cheeks


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> the rhino is obvious but i think he must have had something to get those hollow cheeks


I don't think so. Mixture of good bone structure, and good lighting (in the pics where they look very hollow)
There's not really any single surgery (or even multiple) to give that look, tbh.
He was already really good looking (I didn't realise that myself until he posted some pre surgery pics recently)


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I don't think so. Mixture of good bone structure, and good lighting (in the pics where they look very hollow)
> There's not really any single surgery (or even multiple) to give that look, tbh.
> He was already really good looking (I didn't realise that myself until he posted some pre surgery pics recently)


that's buccal fat removal surgery, has similar effects


----------

